# Singapur und Umgebung



## Doityourself (24. April 2001)

Hallo,
ich komme im Sommer durch einen glücklichen Zufall nach Singapur und Umgebung. Auf was kann ich denn da angeln und wie? Wo kann ich denn Informationen herkriegen. Ach ja, ich möchte nicht umbedingt Big Game machen, aber ein bissle was größeres wäre schon nett.
War vielleicht schon mal jemand von euch da?
Helft mir doch mal bitte.


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2001)

Meines wissens nach, kannst du in Singapur selber nur in Bassins angeln. Der große Hit ist dabei ohne Haken auf große Garnelen.Wenn richtig Fischen willst, musst du raus aus der Stadt.Schau mal auf folgenden Link : http://home1.pacific.net.sg/~kcsk/


----------

